# Rare Oliver



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I have seen ths styled Oliver 99 with a detroit, First unstlyed Oliver I've seen with one.
caseman-d
http://www.tractorshed.com/photoads/upload/61534.jpg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool Even has a cab on it.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

and a sunroof


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

that cab looks like a green house lol :furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

i wouldnt mind iteace:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

And all I saw was a neat oliver 99, guess I need to pay more attention to details. :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

first unstyled one with detroit i've seen thanks for the pic caseman


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

my blue book says 99 gm was made from 54-58 wich would make them all styled i beleive. i have checked with 5 other oliver-cockshutt colectors that i know the general concencus from them is its a tractor someone has repowered. one collector thought it could be a prototype but leaned more toward the repower idea. a serial # would help, anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

if it was orange it would be better lollol cool old olliecruisin :tractorsm cruisin


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
I do beleive it is a repower. Like I said this is the first oliver I've seen. There were several kits available for case and other models. This was an aftermarket instillation kit. Some dealers installed them. I have seen a Case L with a 3-71 detroit. Mainly I have seen them in the LA tractors. I have a friend that has a LA with a 4-71. He had original papers where it was installed. I have seen pictures where a 2-71 detroit was fitted in the Case Model D, a very rare find. Heard not many 2-71 exist. 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

more on the tractor

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=61534&query=retrieval


----------

